# Overcoming husband's fear of oral sex



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

I have read several posts of women complaining that their husbands won't go down on them. I was wondering whether any frustrated wife had ever tried being more forceful to get their husbands to eat them out. For example, I know of one woman whose husband adamantly refused to do cunnilingus. After failing to politely convince him, she tried the following. As she was making out with her husband and preparing for intercourse, she pulled her body up and wrapped her legs around her husband's head and told her to lick her *****. Although he refused initially, she eventually forced him to perform cunnilingus. After this encounter, the husband realized he liked cunnilingus, and now the wife gets eaten out all the time. 
Anyway, would any orally-deprived wife consider doing something similar with their husband? Would this work or backfire?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H did not like it either but I would never force him like that. I don't think that that women would have liked it if her husband forced her to do something she didn't want to do- that's basically rape. 

I got some advice from another poster that one should only suggest it when the guy is really turned on. That is what I tried and it worked.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

Say you will only give him a BJ under the conditions of a 69'er  (and stick to your guns untill he's at least tried oral on you!). Even if he's apprehensive he'll be distracted by the awesome pleasure you're giving him. I only really enjoy receiving oral as a 69'er as I get self conscious otherwise, and he's gets so into it when he's being stimulated at the same time


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I would think forcing someone to perform a sex act they have adamantly refused to do, signals a total lack of respect and consideration to them. That is not the recipe for a sexy encounter, unless they're into not being respected, which granted some people are but it'd be important to know this first.

I'll repeat the first sentence for good measure. I would think *forcing* someone to perform a sex act they have adamantly refused to do, signals a total lack of respect and consideration.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder how women would respond if the genders where reversed?

I bet the responses wouldn't be so tepid.


----------



## HomeGoodMan (Sep 27, 2010)

I am a man , I like eat my wife, but she feel not so good, she feel there is not so clean.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you not notice he wasn't into it before marriage? Or did he just stop doing it one day? Surely it came up when you first began sleeping together. Talk to him and tell him what you want. If he won't oblige then you will have to accept that's how he is. I personally would not want to be with someone who wouldn't do it. I think oral is lovely for both genders.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Billgour:
Alot of women complain about men not going down on them but they do not consider critical factors other than they are selfish. 
Well I am master of eating *****  but I will tell ou one story. Before I met my wife I went to a bar one day, I met the most hottest young and beautiful woman in the club and went home with me. She was smelling good, wearing nicely and sexy. Guess what, the moment I start pumping, bad smell came out from her *****. I stoped and told her that we should change the venue to the bathroom, we took a shower and continue. With that kinda of a woman, I will never go down on her.

1. Some woman do smell, even if they do take a shower put they do not know how to clean their ***** properly. Do you smell, clean inside of your ***** very well?
2. do you have some white little balls like cheese coming out from your *****? that also is the sign of dirty *****.
3. does your man like you trimmed or shaved, probably she is afraiding of having tooth picks while doing down on you.
do you take shower before wanting him to get down on you?

Women need to have cleaned and natural smell of the sweet *****. I love to go down on my wife. She is damn so sweet, she loves to suck my damn big hard ****!

If you passed number 1,2 and 3 and still your husband not wanting to go down on you. Then he is missing out much fun, you need to talk to him politely that he is really missing much fun and he has to take care of your needs


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

billgour said:


> I was wondering whether any frustrated wife had ever tried being more forceful to get their husbands to eat them out.


One might start by putting it a little more delicately.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

AniversaryFight said:


> Before I met my wife I went to a bar one day, I met the most hottest young and beautiful woman in the club and went home with me. She was smelling good, wearing nicely and sexy. Guess what, the moment I start pumping, bad smell came out from her *****. I stoped and told her that we should change the venue to the bathroom, we took a shower and continue. With that kinda of a woman, I will never go down on her.
> 
> 1. Some woman do smell, even if they do take a shower put they do not know how to clean their ***** properly. Do you smell, clean inside of your ***** very well?
> 2. do you have some white little balls like cheese coming out from your *****? that also is the sign of dirty *****.


That is most likely an infection that creates an amine called tri-methyl amine. It is the cause of the the "fish" smell you have heard so much about. It's cousin, tri-ethyl amine, is a nasty, nasty tertiary amine that smells almost like tri-methyl amine but TEA will rot your liver and kidneys out. 

The best thing a lady can do in that circumstance is see her gynecologist, because it can be treated.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Forcing would be the equivalent of a man pushing a woman head down and holding it there. I would use my teeth gently at first to stop the assult. If I were a man, I would do the same thing! 

Will he use his fingers or a toy to stimulate you? Does he give a reason? Do you have orgasms? 

I would not retaliate by not giving him a bj, it is really not in the spirit of a loving exchange. Sex is a show of love and acceptance. 

Give a little more detail, there may be something you can do to overcome the problem. If not, try to find other things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

I have suggestions. This may or may not apply. I am nice to my wife, listen to her and compliment her. I pay attention to her moods, etc.

I watch my nutrition. I make sure I eat foods conducive to
positive 'taste'. I run distance every second day and do pull ups.
I tend my looks and hygiene diligently. Doing these things have
assured me of regular fellatio. My wife love to do because she wants to make me happy. 

I think that there has to be the willingness to make yourself appealing, that real effort goes into this and this is something I do not see enough of on these forums. You have make your partner want to do these things since you honour them by tending your looks, attitude, etc. Too many people just want a quick fix, which does not occur in marriages.

I also love to do this activity (my suggestion) in the shower or bath as then there 
will certainly be no turn offs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't really care for being eaten out...I mean, I won't say no, but it's not a big deal to me. I do, though, love going down on my husband. lol. 

I wasn't big on anal sex, but he slowly got me into it. Now I find it rather raunchy fun. 

If he doesn't like going down on you, and you really want him to, have you talked to him about it? I mean, my husband really wanted anal sex and talked to me about it...so I let him try and it wasn't full blown the first 139862 times...it was just built upon.

Maybe he is worried he doesn't know what to do? Teach him...

Or maybe he just doesn't like it. I don't think I would like it much either.

I do agree, though, not to use sexual favors in exchange for others. Do what you do to your man to please him (and yourself) and let him do the same


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Trying to force an intention on another is never a good thing. Instead of having it turn out the way you intend or want, it may just as easily create a larger distance and more aversion to what it is you want.

In the case of sexual aversions or dislikes, the key is actually to move forward slowly, methodically, and persuasively (not coercively). You also have to accept and respect that every person is an individual with likes and dislikes of their own. Just because you like a particular act does not mean that your spouse must also like that same thing. You need to work together on things that you both like, and when you have that foundation of trust and respect built together, a person's desire to try new things they have previously been afraid to do may result.


----------



## Rafaelinan (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think forcing the guy to go down would really work and I don't think it's gonna give you pleasure either to see the disgust on his face if he really doesn't want to. If this is something important to the girl, she should have addressed it right from the very start. Everybody knows how crucial sex compatibility is, right?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Fear? Sounds horribly Freudian.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

the only thing that would keep me out of my fiances would be if i suspected another man being up in there, then she just would be my fiance any more and she wouldnt have to wonder why i didnt want to.
i really dont understand guys that wont do this for their lady. i know i enjoy it at least as much as she does.


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Some might take this the wrong way, so I'll be as technical as possible.

There is definitively a difference between fellatio and cunnilingus.
One does not require removal of clothes, the other does.
One does not require the passive party to lay down or get into a physically 'compromising' and not altogether readily recoverable position, the other does.
One does not require foreplay (emotional, physical, etc), the other does.
One does not require any skill but simply energetic stimulation, the other requires both skill, attention, consideration and timing.
One requires a very simple cleansing, the other ideally immersed washing.
Etc, etc, etc.

Also, as other have said, I have found that most women do not share the same level of enthusiasm for getting cunnilingus as men do in getting fellatio. 

Additionally, and most to the point for you, most women are very receptive to practicing fellatio whereas most men are less enthusiastic to practicing cunnilingus.

My 2c.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

going down require skill on both side nothing worse than a bad blow job.

and forplay is always required.

what if she is wearing a skirt don't have to remove cloths to get to the goods.

and most women that I have been with enjoy oral as much if not more.

now the majority had to be convinced or asked to reciprocate


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

Bad fellatio rarely ends up without orgasm, whereas bad cunnilingus will not only impede her orgasm but might make her less open  to it in the future.

If she is dressed then it follows that she'd been unable to wash which might not be as easy to do for a woman than a man (location, location, location). 

Still, to each his/her own. The beauty about sexuality is the incredible range of predilections and preferences which beautifully mirrors the range of personalities.


----------



## silenthurricane (Apr 1, 2020)

AniversaryFight said:


> Billgour:
> 1. Some woman do smell, even if they do take a shower put they do not know how to clean their *** properly. Do you smell, clean inside of your *** very well?
> 2. do you have some white little balls like cheese coming out from your ***? that also is the sign of dirty ***.
> 3. does your man like you trimmed or shaved, probably she is afraiding of having tooth picks while doing down on you.do you take shower before wanting him to get down on you?
> ...


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

A really old zombie thread


----------



## silenthurricane (Apr 1, 2020)

Tilted 1 said:


> A really old zombie thread


what does that mean??


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

The thread is so old no one has responded to it in years, and by you posting your trying to resurrect the dead.


----------



## silenthurricane (Apr 1, 2020)

Tilted 1 said:


> The thread is so old no one has responded to it in years, and by you posting your trying to resurrect the dead.


LMAO im sorry I'll leave it alone 😂


----------



## Lady2019 (Nov 5, 2019)

I miss amazing oral - giving and receiving.
My husband does not enjoying either. 🤨
His loss.

Going octopus on his head would not solve the situation, I’d think it would bring a lack of trust.
He is aware I crave it , he never has done it enough to get really good at it but I always keep myself cleaned well and ready for the twice a year action that happens.
I used to loose sleep over it now I’ve just accepted it and took control of my own sexual satisfaction with toys.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Tilted 1 said:


> The thread is so old no one has responded to it in years, and by you posting your trying to resurrect the dead.


They must like this one better than the current offerings.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Lady2019 said:


> Going octopus on his head would not solve the situation.


Hahaha this cracked me up.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

This is an awesome zombie thread (@Lila). I miss, in order of posting

@larry.gray
@Jellybeans
@Catherine602
@that_girl
@Runs like Dog
@2nd_time iz_best
@chillymorn

* waves badly *


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed to further replies.


----------

